# Real or Fake? Giant Bat



## Venomous1111 (Mar 13, 2012)

A mate sent me this on facebook and said it was a giant bat that was captured and killed in the Philippines what do you think? Personally it looks a bit suss to me especially because it looks like it's puffing on a giant joint.. 

.


----------



## repty23 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fake


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 13, 2012)

Only looks huge because its up close to the camera


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

Fake biggest bats are our own flying foxes 
They are the military with coloured rifles designed to shoot blanks why are they in photo if its about bats. I reckon there are hootchies or tarps to civies in original photo and have been cropped and bat overlayed. Also its middle of the day and that bat has got to be 15 foot wing span 6ft body complete crap also by facial shape its a fruit eater and it would need a lot at that, wouldnt want to be crapped on by it. look at the size of the bayonet above its head


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't think that bat looks any bigger than the ones that fly round up here all the time? (Flying foxes)

Having said that, I'm blind in one eye and long sighted in the other so my depth perception is pretty screwy


----------



## Origamislice (Mar 13, 2012)

theres also a giant knife hanging over its head. dont understand that


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Fake biggest bats are our own flying foxes
> They are the military with coloured rifles designed to shoot blanks why are they in photo if its about bats. I reckon there are hootchies or tarps to civies in original photo and have been cropped and bat overlayed. Also its middle of the day and that bat has got to be 15 foot wing span 6ft body complete crap also by facial shape its a fruit eater and it would need a lot at that, wouldnt want to be crapped on by it. look at the size of the bayonet above its head



your half right mate apparently the largest bat in the world (in weight) is the Giant golden crowned fruit bat which is what this is a apparently.


----------



## Chanzey (Mar 13, 2012)

orangesnake101 said:


> theres also a giant knife hanging over its head. dont understand that



Oh wow didn't even see that knife lol,
big smoker aswell


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 13, 2012)

jeez that looks freaky :S


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Fake biggest bats are our own flying foxes
> They are the military with coloured rifles designed to shoot blanks why are they in photo if its about bats. I reckon there are hootchies or tarps to civies in original photo and have been cropped and bat overlayed. Also its middle of the day and that bat has got to be 15 foot wing span 6ft body complete crap also by facial shape its a fruit eater and it would need a lot at that, wouldnt want to be crapped on by it. look at the size of the bayonet above its head




Whered you get 15 foot from? Use the bayonet above it as a scale and measure it out, comes out around 6 foot wing span which isnt much bigger than this species apparently gets. What does the time of day have to do with anything?


----------



## JungleManSam (Mar 13, 2012)

The guys in the photo look suss. Just look at them. Snooping around.


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 13, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> Whered you get 15 foot from? Use the bayonet above it as a scale and measure it out, comes out around 6 foot wing span which isnt much bigger than this species apparently gets. What does the time of day have to do with anything?


i didnt see the knife till after so wing span was measured by way of mans head averaged 11 inches from top to bottom and 16 head lengths from tip to tip, it was just a guess to overkill the fact its fake. Time of day being we only get them of night time not when its bright and sunny so if thats wrong after all we are talking about fake photo so does it really matter


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Mar 13, 2012)

That's not a giant bat, This is a giant bat Baseball Bat Factory | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 13, 2012)

AndrewHenderson said:


> That's not a giant bat, This is a giant bat Baseball Bat Factory | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



hahahahaha


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> i didnt see the knife till after so wing span was measured by way of mans head averaged 11 inches from top to bottom and 16 head lengths from tip to tip, it was just a guess to overkill the fact its fake. Time of day being we only get them of night time not when its bright and sunny so if thats wrong after all we are talking about fake photo so does it really matter



Have you read anything about giant golden crowned flying foxes? Or are you basing your posts on facts pulled from the air randomly? Go have a read, theres no reason for you to call fake on this one.

The thing is tied to a post, i dont think it got to choose what time the photo was taken :lol:


----------



## Gibblore (Mar 13, 2012)

Agh!!!


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm not calling fake or real, but photographing with the standing man directly under the bats body gives the illusion that they are the same height, when it is more likely that the bat is in the foreground.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 13, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> Time of day being we only get them of night time not when its bright and sunny so if thats wrong after all we are talking about fake photo so does it really matter


the thing looks dead to me so the time of day is irrelevant unless they are some new type of vampire bat that turns to dust after nightfall 

and i think its real just tricky photography kinda like when you make it look like you have a little person standing in your hand


----------



## Jande (Mar 13, 2012)

I really don't know to be honest. I know some bats can get quite large so it's probably not impossible. And yeah I can't really tell what's in its mouth or why there's a large knife over it's head. The knife seems huge to me, so that's the part I'd be suss about. Have fun holding that in one hand! :shock:


----------



## Wrightpython (Mar 14, 2012)

Echiopsis said:


> Have you read anything about giant golden crowned flying foxes? Or are you basing your posts on facts pulled from the air randomly? Go have a read, theres no reason for you to call fake on this one.
> 
> The thing is tied to a post, i dont think it got to choose what time the photo was taken :lol:



ok then ill agree 100 % with you this photo is 100 % genuine are you happy now. The bayonet must be huge to so im guessing but i reckon it fits an abrahms gun barrel


----------



## Echiopsis (Mar 14, 2012)

Wrightpython said:


> ok then ill agree 100 % with you this photo is 100 % genuine are you happy now. The bayonet must be huge to so im guessing but i reckon it fits an abrahms gun barrel



I'm happy either way, was just wondering if you were basing your dribble on facts or were making it all up.....now i know :lol:


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Mar 14, 2012)

*An accidental camera trick, imo*

The bat and the wall frame are closer than the guy with his back to camera. Although he appears to be looking at the bat, I reckon he is several feet beyond the bat, looking at the other diggers. Using the bayonet and the joint as scale, the bat is just a normal-large, but not unnaturally huge bat, who is into bondage, hooch and hanging out with soldiers:lol:


----------



## PMyers (Mar 14, 2012)

The bayonet reminds me of the old M-16 bayonets I used in the Army back when Methuselah was a strapping lad... If memory serves me, I'd say the blade part is only about 20cm long at best. Use that for your scale... it ain't THAT big.


----------

